# HR24 Ethernet



## uclavic (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm moving to a new place in a couple of weeks and am looking to get a new HR24 and a couple of H24s (to replace my H20s). I have a question regarding networking other devices such as a PS3, AppleTV, and the LCD Television. Assuming that you're connecting the HR24/H24 by DECA is the ethernet jack on the back of those boxes capable of connecting to a switch and passing the network connection to the switch and those other devices?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

uclavic said:


> I'm moving to a new place in a couple of weeks and am looking to get a new HR24 and a couple of H24s (to replace my H20s). I have a question regarding networking other devices such as a PS3, AppleTV, and the LCD Television. Assuming that you're connecting the HR24/H24 by DECA is the ethernet jack on the back of those boxes capable of connecting to a switch and passing the network connection to the switch and those other devices?


Nope.
Since the 24s have internal DECA, when you connect the ethernet port, it disables the internal DECA.


----------



## uclavic (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I guess that means I need to drop ethernet to hook up everything else.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

uclavic said:


> Thanks for the info. I guess that means I need to drop ethernet to hook up everything else.


That, or maybe split to another DECA and use it to feed them.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

It isn't recommended to add other, non-DirecTV traffic to the DECA cloud.


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

BattleZone said:


> It isn't recommended to add other, non-DirecTV traffic to the DECA cloud.


Actually, this is the reason I went to DECA for MRV, even though I have ethernet pulled to every low voltage box in my house. I wanted to keep all the MRV traffic from my lan (which consists of 4 computers, 1 xbox, 1 wii, and 1 Ipod touch), and all the lan traffic from my MRV traffic. The only time I have to mix them is for media streaming via Tversity, but that's few and far between.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

ciurca said:


> Actually, this is the reason I went to DECA for MRV, even though I have ethernet pulled to every low voltage box in my house. I wanted to keep all the MRV traffic from my lan (which consists of 4 computers, 1 xbox, 1 wii, and 1 Ipod touch), and all the lan traffic from my MRV traffic. The only time I have to mix them is for media streaming via Tversity, but that's few and far between.


My home LAN currently has 1 Mac laptop, 1 Windows netbook, three Windows PCs, 2 XBox's, a PS3, a Wii, 2 iPod Touch's, 2 iPhones, an iPad and 7 Directv receivers. My MRV environment is a mixed ethernet/DECA configuration and it works great, but I do concede that trickplay is more responsive between the DECA-connected boxes than the ethernet-connected boxes.


----------

